# Finding rib bones/chicken bones in the yard...



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

Could a well-meaning neighbor be dropping snacks off in the yard? (I know you said you doubt it but maybe someone thinks it is a nice thing to do?) With a previous dog we had we noticed he was putting on weight, then one day I saw our neighbor drop a whole baking sheet of overcooked pork chops over the fence. My dog inhaled them in about 45 seconds. I had a conversation with the neighbor and it stopped but I have no idea how many times it happened without my knowing.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i would also assume well meaning neighbor. this isn't the case for you, but we also have a problem in our condos where god forbid the neighbor who just ate KFC brings the bag home to throw it out, it's easier for them to throw it out their car window so that the remanants are scattered all over the driveway for various creatures and dogs to go after.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

We had some nasty neighbors throwing rotten apples and eggs into our yard, into our pool and at our house last year. Made me nuts because the dogs would get them. We called the cops a few times (damaged the house) and talked to them around Halloween and it stopped for a while. Now this year it's garbage in our yard. 

I feel your pain and hope it's just a well meaning neighbor, and not one from Hell like mine.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would talk to the neighbors and ask them if they are finding anything in their yards. And maybe one of them will fess up that they are tossing them for Ranger. Then you can explain that they are bad for him and can make him sick.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We had occasionally had that problem at our old house. I always figured it was a well meaning neighbor too.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, I chatted to the neighbours on one side and they said it wasn't them. They're pretty quiet, keep to themselves kinda people...the lady said she found "some sort of bone" are her front yard last week.

The other neighbours have been away on holiday for a week or so and I really doubt it's them. They come over all the time to pet Ranger and I know they're dog smart but I'll ask them anyway when they get back.

So I'm at a loss! Blue just came in with another rib bone...and I hunted around all morning after Ranger found the other one. They're not getting into the garbage since there's no access for them to get to it. This is so weird.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I would be doing some spying on Ranger while he is outside on where they are coming from. And maybe putting a video camera out there to see where who is putting them out there. That is very strange.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Do you have any big black crows in your area? I know before we got new trash cans from the city the crows would get into the trash...just a thought.


----------

